#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Introduction of Theory of Relativity in engineering physics 1 free download pdf

## abhishek katiyar

We have been knowledgeable about the term motion'. In every single day  life we notice the motion of several objects around us. If we have  already been asked to determine motion we would say change of position  with time. To try and define motion we have used two concepts space  (position) and time. By our intuition, we realize what is space and time  and these are defined as follows according to Newton's view. Space is  absolute, in the sense that it exists permanently and independently  whether any matter in the space or moving through it. Thus space is a  sort of three dimensions matrix into which one can place objects or  through which objects can move without producing any interaction between  space and object. Each object in the universe exists at a particular  point in space at a particular time. An object in motion undergoes  continuous change of position with time





  Similar Threads: Introduction to Modern Physics pdf free download in engineering physics 2 Introduction: LASER  in engineering physics 1 free pdf download Introduction to Modern Physics in engineering physics 2 pdf free download introduction to wave mechanics in engineering physics 2 pdf free download The postulates of special theory of Relativity in engineering physics 1 free lecture notes download

----------

